# Hello



## Tootsie

Hi. I'm Tootsie. 

I have 2 children already and am trying for my third.

I'll take a look around now and then come back and chat :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hi Tootsie, Welcome!


----------



## Tootsie

Thank you :D


----------



## HB

Hiya Tootsie!!
Welcome to the forum!!!!

xox


----------



## Wobbles

Hello my dear https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/hourra.gif

Hehe!


----------



## Tam

Hi Tootisie *waves*

Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a speedy BFP!!!! xx


----------



## Tootsie

Thanks all.

as for the BFP were just having fun at the moment, as i said to Wobbles before if it dosent happen by the end of the year then i'll start the charting etc.... 

All a little to much for me at the moment :D

Oh and  to Wobbles :lol:


----------

